# Monterrey



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

In my continuing hunt for soft upholstered furniture, I've heard that Monterrey is a center in Mexico. Does anyone have name(s) of manufacturer or showroom?


----------



## RacmanMx (Sep 2, 2011)

Try Rent-a-center. They have some great selections


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RacmanMx said:


> Try Rent-a-center. They have some great selections


Did you notice that you are responding to a request that was made nearly two years ago. Conclinwh is still an active member here, but I don't know if he is still looking for furniture. Two years is a long time to go without sitting down on your soft upholstered furniture. 

Excuse me. Nearly three years ago.


----------



## RacmanMx (Sep 2, 2011)

lol!!! I just signed in and though i would just reply to something to see how this works. Is there many Expats in Monterrey? Are you?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RacmanMx said:


> lol!!! I just signed in and though i would just reply to something to see how this works. Is there many Expats in Monterrey? Are you?


I am in Guadalajara. You can tell where some people are from the location entry in the header to their postings. We do have several members either in Monterrey or thinking about moving there. If you put "Monterrey" in the Google search box at the top of the page you will get a list of all the posts including that word. Maybe that is how you found this thread.


----------

